# Diet During IVF and 2WW



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Hi,

I'm due for ec on 18th and just wanted to know if there was anything I could eat/drink not eat/drink that might help my chances during IVF and 2WW. I have read on ff a bit about brazil nuts and pineapple juice helping and just wanted to know whether or not it's true?

I so confused and just want to do the best thing. Is there a website listing everything or is it all old wives tales?

xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'll pass you over to peer support where more people will be able to advise you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Ok thanks x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

I put together some hints and tips for during IVF/ICSI and 2ww some years ago and it's included as a reply within a pinned post at top of the ICSI board...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0

There is also a pinned post on the 2ww board called "Frequently Asked Questions" with some info too...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Also, if you use the search tool you will find literally 100's of threads with advise on this as it's a very frequently asked question 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Excellent thanks for all your help xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Hi, 
Just for anyone else who might read this, I recently found out that during IVF I should stick to a normal balanced diet like you would during pregnancy. The higher protein foods is more if you were hyper-stimulating.
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Karen.M.24 said:


> Hi,
> Just for anyone else who might read this, I recently found out that during IVF I should stick to a normal balanced diet like you would during pregnancy. The higher protein foods is more if you were hyper-stimulating.
> x


Hi again

During IVF you are recommended to increase your protein intake, approx 60g per day. This is to help improve quality of eggs produced.

Yes, if you get OHSS then it is also advised to have high protein levels.

I've done 7 IVF cycles, 5 of those fresh/full cycles (the other 2 were frozen embies) and I've been at risk of OHSS twice (mild symptoms only, thankfully not full blown). Our clinic recommend increase of protein for during the actual IVF cycle, as well as if at risk of OHSS.

Have a read of the information I provided within the link above, plus perhaps use search tool on here as you'll find lots of information about this.

A good book is Zita Wests "Fertility and Conception" where she recommends healthy balanced diet, including 60g of protein a day and other useful supplements etc.

During the 2ww, once you've had ET, then you should treat yourself as if you were pg and eat a diet accordingly.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

